# Barney's Farm Critical Kush



## Hackerman

Barney's Farm Critical Kush. It's a cross between Critical Mass and OG Kush.

According to info on the seed banks, both strains are predominately Indica. OG Kush is more often than not, referred to as an Indica. Critical Mass is similar in background (mostly Indica and generally referred to as an Indica).

So, riddle me this, Batman... why do these plants look like this? (See pics below)

If these are Indica plants, I'll smooch your behind. These look a whole like every 100% Sativa plant I've ever seen. LMAO

And, talk about consistent genetics... look at these 2 plants. Totally different. One is stretchy and lanky. The other is much more compact.

What's worse is, they both went into the flower room together about a week ago. The one plant showed buds in about 2 days and has tiny popcorn all over already. The other one has yet to flower anywhere (see the pics below). This isn't 2 different pheno's. This is 2 different strains. LOL

And, wow! Talk about hogs. Each gallon of water contains 2 TSP Cal-Mag, 3 TBSP of Big Bloom, 1.5 TBSP of Tiger Bloom and .5 TSP of Open Sesame.

I usually split a gallon between the 2 plants but about once a week, they get a gallon each.

That seems like a ton of nutes. I have a tiny bit of tip burn but they seem to be enjoying the heavy meals.

I'll bet ya a dollar, that lanky one is a hermie. Since I have been breeding hermies on purpose for decades, I have certainly learned to spot one. LOL 

Most of this is all new to me so, I'll take it with a grain of salt and hope for the best.

However, I think it's totally wrong to refer to this plant as an Indica, an Indica Dominate or even Mostly Indica. All three of those terms are loosely used on all the seedbank sites to describe this strain.

I mean, come on...  I thought I was buying Indica seeds. LMAO

Still, they look pretty healthy and the clones from these mothers are doing just great so I will soon have a nice little stash of Indi....ah, eh Sativ...er, ah, I mean... well, of Critical Kush. LOL

I am curious to see how the buds form.

Anyone care to comment on the nute thing, I would love to hear it. 

View attachment kushmothers081814-1.jpg


View attachment kushmothers081814-2.jpg


View attachment kushmothers081814-3.jpg


View attachment kushmothers081814-4.jpg


View attachment kushmothers081814-5.jpg


View attachment kushmothers081814-6.jpg


----------



## Locked

Wow those are quite Bushes. Very dense growth.  Definitely not Indica Dom. I still see some Indica traits. The leaves are not super thin and the fact that they are quite Bushy lean Indica. I agree the words "predominately Indica" are a load of crap. Sativa leaning Hybrid is way more honest.   What do they say about the Flower time on these?


----------



## Hackerman

From the seedbank site (and I think they use the breeder's descriptions because they are usually the same from seedbank to seedbank)....

_Developed by the Barney&#8217;s Farm team. An unusual blend of fine genetics. Critical Kush is a blending of  the famous Critical Mass with OG Kush. This is a powerful and extremely vigourous indica plant, yielding huge amounts of beautiful stoney  kush. Flowers in just 8 weeks indoors, and grows medium height with great flower-to-leaf ratio. Take pleasure in it's sticky feel, aromatic sent, crystal-covered buds and knockout-stoney high. The kush taste is unmistakable, and the yield per plant phenomenal. This new hybrid  is a significant advance in modern marijuana breeding. It's Indica-dominant nature makes it ideal for  relaxation, pain relief, and late night smoking.



type:     Indica
yield:     750gr/m2
height:     80-90cm
flower time:     55-60 days
harvest time:     End September
thc:     25%
cbd:     2.1%_


----------



## Hackerman

I must say, I am quite disappointed. I can live with it as long as the pot is good but if this is what the breeders are doing.... I have done better in my basement. LOL

I finally had to drag out my shoe rack O-SCROG device to control the one plant. LOL

These 2 plants are completely different. One has grown over 18" since 12/12 and the other has not added an inch. The pics are not clear enough but if you could see better, you would see that the bud structure is totally different. One flowered a week ago and has Sativa popcorn everywhere. The other still has not flowered at all but the tops of the plants are getting real real tight leaves. These buds will be totally different when they pop.

If this is a breeders and judges and growers and pot community's idea of a Cannabis Cup winning strain, I am disappointed in the whole lot of them. LMAO

One of these plants is a straight Sativa plant. I don't see a single Indica trace. Growth pattern, bud structure, and leaf size is all almost identical to the bag seed Sativa I have grown for decades.

The other plant is a Sativa/Indica hybrid. You can see the Indica traits, although, I would still call this plant Sativa dom. Maybe 50/50 at best.

I did a little searching on this kind of thing and I found some posts, albeit a few years old, where a lot of people were having problems with seed banks (especially Attitude) sending seeds that were not what was ordered. I  ordered my seeds in the original breeder packs and they came opened in a plastic baggie. I'm not saying that Attitude did this (by accident or on purpose) or if Barneys Farms is a joke, or if this is what the standard is for "good breeding" within the community. LOL

I know one thing. I will be ordering full packs from now on. And I want unopened packs. If this continues to happen, I will know it's the breeder and not the bank. I just ordered some Landrace Afghan from Herbies and I purposely ordered a quantity that was a breeder pack quantity and asked for sealed packs.

I sure hope this one is real Indica. LOL

I do know one thing.... to call OG Kush an Indica, a pred Indica, a dom Indica, a Kush plant (even the name is bull) or to refer to it in any way shape or form as an Indica plant is flat out wrong.

Like I said, I sure hope I get better consistency in future grows. 

View attachment kushmothers082014-1.jpg


View attachment kushmothers082014-2.jpg


View attachment kushmothers082014-3.jpg


View attachment kushmothers082014-4.jpg


View attachment kushmothers082014-5.jpg


----------



## DrFever

Because its a  indica dominant hybrid strain  looks normal to me    if i were you  i  would  either trim  1/3 of the  lower plant   and or   place another light   hanging vertical  also  get some string  ready and stakes cause  she produces  huge   over weight buds that will break  stems    this  is going to be my next  grow  just ordered   10 seeds

Developed by the Barney&#8217;s Farm team. An unusual blend of fine genetics. Critical Kush is a blending of  the famous Critical Mass with OG Kush. This is a powerful and extremely vigourous indica plant, yielding huge amounts of beautiful stoney  kush. Flowers in just 8 weeks indoors, and grows medium height with great flower-to-leaf ratio. Take pleasure in it's sticky feel, aromatic sent, crystal-covered buds and knockout-stoney high. The kush taste is unmistakable, and the yield per plant phenomenal. This new hybrid  is a significant advance in modern marijuana breeding. It's Indica-dominant nature makes it ideal for  relaxation, pain relief, and late night smoking.
type:	Indica
yield:	750gr/m2  o am gong to make it  1500 gr per m2
height:	80-90cm
flower time:	55-60 days
harvest time:	End September
thc:	25%
cbd:	2.1%
genetics:	Critical Mass X O.G. Kush


----------



## Rosebud

I have seen a wide range in phenos in kush's. Seems one of yours stretched and the other no.  Some girls just eat more... Satori doesn't like a lot of food. 

Seems to me it takes years to isolate a progeny that is reliable. I just think they are sending out seeds that haven' t been properly done.  Mandala's satori for me is always the same phenos.  But MR1, i think it ws got 4 different ones. 

I bet the smoke will be great.. Maybe one "up" and one more relaxing... green mojo.


----------



## Hackerman

These 2 plants are totally different. Different structure, smell, appearance, just about everything. I doubt they are the same strain. The bad news is that I didn't mark which clones were from which plant when I took the cuttings so now I have a bunch of clones that I don't know which way they will grow.

I am going to run another experiment. If I have enough clones, I am going to grow some in the 3 quart pots all the way to harvest and some in the 2 gallon pots I always use. I wonder how much difference in size and yield I'll get.

I also want to flower these as soon as absolutely possible to keep the size down. I would like to switch back to the 1000w light for this crop so I need to keep them away from the light lens.

As far as the 2 mother plants that are flowering now, if the buds get too big and hang, I'll get out the old shoe rack. LOL


----------



## DrFever

well    blame your self not the breeder  Barney farms  is a reputable  breeder with many  cannabis cups    live and learn   if clones are mixed up  your hooped   for now  you could of  been smarter by marking  plants  as    plant A       clone A   plant B  clone B  etc   once they   now you need to  wait another round  to determine which is which     trust me    the critical will be the massive yielder out of the  2  not hard to figure out   this way when  second  round of  A and B are in flower   you will  now  later on in  flower which is whcih


----------



## Hackerman

Blame myself for 2 phenos of the same strain that are 180 degrees different?

And, as someone pointed out, Cannabis Cups cam be won with advertising dollars rather than good quality pot. Not saying anything bad about Barney's but I think the plants speak for themselves.

As far as me not making note of which cuttings came from which plants.... yep, my bad.

I think it will be fine. I am not growing in troughs this time so I will be able to move the plants around s I need to accommodate the odd growth.

It's stuff like this that makes it a fun hobby. Learn learn learn


----------



## Rosebud

I think we have all done that. Took me a long time to figure out to do name with a number. Seems to me no matter how long you grow there are always something new to learn or glitches... or catastrophes... That is why this is called the Passion. Ya got to be passionate about this plant or it would really tick ya off sometimes.  And I know you got the passion Hackerman.


----------



## DrFever

Hackerman said:


> Blame myself for 2 phenos of the same strain that are 180 degrees different?
> 
> And, as someone pointed out, Cannabis Cups cam be won with advertising dollars rather than good quality pot. Not saying anything bad about Barney's but I think the plants speak for themselves.
> 
> As far as me not making note of which cuttings came from which plants.... yep, my bad.
> 
> I think it will be fine. I am not growing in troughs this time so I will be able to move the plants around s I need to accommodate the odd growth.
> 
> It's stuff like this that makes it a fun hobby. Learn learn learn



 Yo Hackerman   my Bad for some reason i thought you  had 2 different  strains  in there  growing  ,,,, having 2  - 3 different  phenos  is a growers  dream in reality    least i think so    you can pick  hat one you like for the style grow  you do ,,,,,,,  Scrog , Sog     vertical  donuts  etc 
  And by taking clones like i said    plant A and Clone A   etc  of all the  different   pheno's     but what is great   is as plant grows  you can see  the difference  as  growth rates ,  tall  or short or bushy  even tall and  bushy  and make notes    in veg  then in flower  same thing    how plants  did with   which  yielded more  , which  had problems    which had better looking buds   more larf  etc  etc    then   you can easily  pick  next round    1  out of the 2   or   2 - 3  different  phenos   etc  till  you get the one you like   then  you keep is   pheno  
 From looking at the plants  they look healthy   very bushy  and looks like there going to produce    so  what seems to be the problem   the smell of the plant now ???  i  personally  wouldn't  care if they smelled like  horse  shat  , as long as the end result    smoke report  etc  was top notch   then be happy  lol  right


----------



## Hackerman

I am curious what the result will be, both in terms of yield and strength. This is my first sample of Hybrid pot from my own garden. And, it's the first time I have grown less than 16 plants in this space. 2 plants this size vs 16 that fill the same space is going to be quite and experiment for me. Never grown bushes this size before. LOL

Been fun so far.


----------



## DrFever

well like i said  start  cleaning  the under  growth  the crap real low   not going to produce there  and all its going to do is waste plants energy  you should be  focusing  on the top half  of plant   the pay zone   also  you got to realize  you need to do this  critical kush is known  for its  heavy yields also  this strain is known  for bud rot  cause of it   so  get cleaning  under growth   so you  have tons of  air movement   cause i  know  its a matter of time before    we see a post  from you is this bud rot lol


----------



## Hackerman

I am not one to prune the bottom of my plants until my "pre-harvest" a week or so before harvest. I have cleaned out the bottom of plants more than a few times and I never noticed the buds on top being any bigger. I believe a healthy plant can easily support growth top and bottom. At least that was my experience with my Sativa.

Never had bud rot either [fingers crossed and knocking wood] and with 40+ plants (my last grow) in this same space, I can't imagine 2 plants are going to be a problem. However, you be da man so I will definitely keep an eye on it.

And besides, all that bottom skiff.... that's my bubble hash load. LOL


----------



## Hackerman

Oh yeah... this is definitely Afghan Kush bud. ROTFLMAO

If you look in the dictionary under SATIVA BUD you'll see this bud. LOL To even call this plant an Indica enrages me. LMAO

I am officially declaring OG Kush as a scam, a misnomer and an insult to all Indica strains of pot. LMAO

At least the one pheno (second and third pics) looks a LITTLE like it might have some Indica genes in it. Maybe 1. LMAO But that first pic is a 100% Sativa plant.

Afghan Kush my butt. LOL 

View attachment kushmotherbud082614-1.jpg


View attachment kushmotherbud082614-2.jpg


View attachment kushmotherbud082614-3.jpg


----------



## skullcandy

i thought the critical kush from barneys was pretty good stuff mine was short and bulky with buds the pinapple express i got from barneys out grow my tent in like five weeks way stretchy your plants do look good though and healthy.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kush is great, don't declare anything on that! lol 

Critical seemed to have taken fire in the scene the last couple years, but I don't really see why. I've run a few Critical crosses, and haven't been 100% happy about them yet. Matter of fact, I'm going to start leaning away from things with Critical crossed in. I'm just done (I had a bunch of Critical HOG, and it's the worst meds I've ever consumed.) 

Everything I've ever touched with Kush involved has been phenomenal. So don't blame the Kush in my opinion, blame the Critical! :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

skullcandy said:


> i thought the critical kush from barneys was pretty good stuff mine was short and bulky with buds the pinapple express i got from barneys out grow my tent in like five weeks way stretchy your plants do look good though and healthy.




Very interesting.. I have 5x G13 Pineapple Express and 1x Tangilope going in a 4.5 x 4.5 with two 600w HPS right now, and am going to be flipping any day now. I'm waiting for them to grow tall enough, and they seem everything but stretchy. 

I did a bunch of reading and it seems the G13 version is legit PE. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I did a bunch of reading and it seems the G13 version is legit PE. :vap-Bong_smoker:



What does that even mean??   If they came out with the seeds then why wouldn't they be legit?   and it was in high times years ago that PEx is just a reversed pineapple pheno C99...   also the breeder pic that's used at Attitude is a stolen pic of a random plant from IC mag...   

 Ive grown out 4-5 PEx from seed and 2 def were keepers...  one was the best yielder and crazy pineapple sweet taste smell & the other reeked like ruby red grapefruit juice but didn't yield quiet so well...   no matter what you should def find a keeper...  :banana:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> What does that even mean?? If they came out with the seeds then why wouldn't they be legit?



No clue, just going from what I've read.  

I got the one from the most reputable scenarios of findings along my way. :aok:


----------



## Rosebud

How are those monster girls doing Hackerman?


----------



## Hackerman

The one pheno is doing great. Nice frosty buds forming as we speak.

The other is still all droopy and wilted. The buds are nice and frosty but they are not as big as the other plant.

They should be done around Oct 9th and I can get a taste. Then, the clones can go to flower and, I hope, provide a nice little stash. 

View attachment 090614kushmotherswilt-1.jpg


View attachment 090614kushmotherswiltbuds-1.jpg


View attachment 090614kushmothersgoodone-1.jpg


View attachment 090614kushmothersgoodonebuds-1.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

4 weeks into flowering and the "wilted" plant is starting to get brown hairs on the buds, already. I'm not sure if it's just showing maturity a little early or if the plant is dying.

The other plant is getting very frosty.

What a difference between these 2. I still find it difficult to believe that these are 2 phenos from the same strain. I believe I got a seed from a totally different strain by mistake.

These 2 plants are not the same in any way, shape or form. One is a strict Sativa and the other is the hybrid that it is supposed to be.

The clones are really starting to show the difference and I am separating them already. Some are nice and full and stocky with big fat leaves. Some others are stretchy and tall with real thin leaves. 

New seeds from Herbies never showed. They are re-shipping today but they only re-ship one time. If they don't show this time, I am SOL.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Why don't you remove any lowers from your plant??  that's crazy


----------



## Hackerman

Last harvest, my lowers (popcorn and skiff) amounted to about 8 ounces (out of 2 pounds total harvest) which has already made a quarter ounce of bubble hash and about 3 or 4 grams of hash oil (shatter hopeful LOL)

I have cleared out bottom branches in the past for several reasons (over crowding, air movement problems, just too ugly to look at, need to get access to plants in the rear.... and a few others that don't come to mind right away) and it did absolutely nothing to make the top buds bigger. Tops were always the same on plants that were trimmed and plants that were not. I believe if the plant has enough nutrients the fruit (buds) will grow to it's maximum size. However, the other limiting factor.... lighting is the only reason that lower buds are smaller than upper buds.

I can't imagine why anyone would throw away 1/4 of their harvest. 

I may clear out some on the "wilted" plant simply because it falls into the "too ugly to look at" category. LOL

I am about ready to put some of these into flower. I'll trim out the bottoms on some of them and not some others. We'll see if we can tell a difference in the final weight-per-plant. Not real scientific with only a few plants in the experiment but, who knows, we may see something.


----------



## skullcandy

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Very interesting.. I have 5x G13 Pineapple Express and 1x Tangilope going in a 4.5 x 4.5 with two 600w HPS right now, and am going to be flipping any day now. I'm waiting for them to grow tall enough, and they seem everything but stretchy.
> 
> I did a bunch of reading and it seems the G13 version is legit PE. :vap-Bong_smoker:



not sure what to say about that one i have not gotten anything from g13 but like i saaid i had much different results from the pineapple express i had picked up it does bother me that i did not get a chance to taste some of it but hey what can a person do when there an't any right .


----------



## Sherrwood

I have been growing CK for about a year now.
They grow extremely quickly, and flower as quick.
Be careful, they ARE prone to bud rot and mold, keep good air flow.
Also, I use Fox Farms too, they are very tolerant to high nute doses.


----------



## Hackerman

Thanks for the input. Mine are just entering week 6 and I have a few amber trics already.

I'll keep a close eye out for mold and rot.


----------



## Sherrwood

Hackerman said:


> Thanks for the input. Mine are just entering week 6 and I have a few amber trics already.
> 
> Yes, its an early bird, that's why its in my sea of green rotation, also make sure you flush 7-12 days before harvest with Fox Farms.
> 
> Please heed my advice, CK does NOT like high humidity combined with little air flow, an extra fan now can save you later, turning your plants every other day may also help.
> 
> If you look at my other threads you will see my Ck when it was in full bloom, explosive ! This strain, because of its rapid growth requires more frequent attention, but it's well worth it in the end with its ultra high THC content.
> 
> Because of the high THC content it would be wise to save the trimmings for butter and or oil.
> 
> Have a nice day


----------



## Sherrwood

P.S.

Pull off yellow, dead leaves asap, daily, dont let them mold, this is the start of bud rot n white powder mold, after it starts its a ***** ****** to get rid of.


----------



## Sherrwood

After looking at your pics in the prior page I can see your budding plants touching the tent walls, THIS is where moisture accumulates , look In Your tent just before the lights come on in the morning, feel the tent walls where the plants are touching, if you notice water on the walls or plants that's the #1 sign brother.
That's why you need to rotate your plants in a tent, especially with CK.
Sorry for the 3 posts but I've been down this road and since your so near to harvest I want to give you my lessons learned so you get the most.


----------



## Hackerman

You post all you want pal. I need it. LOL

You scared me enough to go down just now and do a nice thorough inspection. I rotated everything and fluffed all the branches (Boy, your hands sure smell great after that task. LOL)

Thanks for the input.... I need, and appreciate it all.


----------



## Hackerman

Also, just FYI, I have 4 fans in the room. The exhaust (naturally), an intake fan that blows air into the room, plus 2 oscillating fans. One small high and one large low.

If mold can grow in this room, it's a hurricane strain. LOL

I will definitely keep an eye out for it.

Only a couple weeks to go.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> If mold can grow in this room, it's a hurricane strain. LOL



Yeah, seriously haha! That's a lot of air movement.


----------



## bozzo420

you should see  CK outdoors. It stretches and spreads out like nothing I have seen. I'll be tying the side limbs up today before they hit the ground. given room to spread.....they do.


----------



## Sherrwood

Even indoors the buds become so heavy they bend over the plants. I always tie my CK stalks in flower.


----------



## Hackerman

I am not impressed with the size of the buds, yet. I am hoping they pack a lot on the last 2 weeks.

I have a couple buds supported by pipe cleaners to the main stem but other then that, everything is still supporting itself.


----------



## Sherrwood

As I recall at 43 days mine couldn't stand alone. 
I have a thread with pics. Somewhere on this site.
My current clones are 7 weeks old and in 20 gallon grow bags n huge, just went into flower.


----------



## Sherrwood

I run temps at 78-86 and humidity NO more than 43%.
I water then 2 days later nute, then 2 days water n then 2 days nute.


----------



## Hackerman

I think mine are at about day 38.

I water about every 3 days with full nutes. Each plants takes about a gallon of water or more.

Temps are 77 - 82 and humidity is usually 45% - 55%.

Buds are nice and frosty but not nearly as big as my Sativa bag seed. The clones are doing nicely, so far. They are about 15 - 20 days in the veg tent. Getting a little crowded but there's nothing I can do until the mothers finish and are out of the flower room..... another few weeks.

Then, I will transplant 16 of these from 3 quart to 2 gallon pots and flower them. The rest (about 25 total will stay in the veg tent and in the 3 qt pots and I will just flower them in the veg tent with an HPS 400w bulb. It's not much but it's better than tossing them into the compost pile. 

View attachment kushclones091314-1.jpg


----------



## Sherrwood

Mine go from clones straight to 3 gallon grow bags. 
Then to either 10 or some to 20 gallon grow bags, thus my 2 flower tents.
1 has 1600 watts and the other 1000 watts. 
To each their own, different parts of America, the weather, nutes, lights, air flow, etc. allmakes differences even on same strains.

Advice is just that, its a starting point, do what works for you, try different things.
This flowering I put 2 CK's into 20 gallon Grow bags and really fimmed them a lot and tied them down. 
Next to them are a few 3 gallon Ck plants and in The other tent are some in 10 gallon bags.
I want a comparison. To see if its better to grow 20 3 gallon or 4. 20 gallon or 10. 10 gallon.
After harvest I'll know.


----------



## bozzo420

looks like a late greenhouse crop. about a 30x40 greenhouse lol. looks like mine are about a week behind yours outdoors .When did you flip them? and mine have the same sativa looking leaves. I have a Chernobyl  next to one in the greenhouse and it's a sativa strain. their leaves are the same.


----------



## Hackerman

At this time I am absolutely, positively, without a shadow of a doubt.... pretty sure.... that I was the victim of an error somewhere down the line and these 2 plants are NOT both Critical Kush.

Not a big deal.. it's all good but, these 2 plants look different. The leaves are different shape, they are different color, the plant formation itself is completely different between the 2. One is very "Christmas Tree" and the other is a screaming Sativa bush. LMAO

Now that the buds are forming, I can see they are totally different. The buds are completely different. They are not forming on the stems the same way. They don't look the same. And, they don't even smell the same.

One plant has all clear trics and the other is almost all cloudy, already.

Some time, somewhere, someone got seeds mixed up.

It's hard to tell all the differences in a picture but I'll try to get some examples tomorrow.

My guess is, they will smoke very differently as well.

Counting down the days. The one plant is really packing on the trics.


----------



## MR1

Hackerman, my three Satori pheno's are completely different from each other also with different flowering times so you never know.


----------



## Sherrwood

Hackerman,

Same here, I cut clones from a CK, KNEW it was a CK, yet it look different than the other clones.
This confused me for some time, your right about the leaves looking different, but being the same plant, you'll see if you take clones, lol. 
This seems to be a strange strain, but the smoke is real good so......


----------



## Hackerman

Critical Mass my butt!!!!! LMAO

These buds better really start packing it on.

I am soooooooo disappointed in these breeders/seedbanks and all their claims. 

If this is what the breeder industry considers "critical size" buds, I should be in this business because the buds from my bagseed were 3 times to 5 times bigger than these.

I must admit, these are the frostiest buds I have ever grown but the size (so far) is laughable. I mean, they're not bad. But to call them "massive" or "critical size" is a joke.

I have less than 2 weeks left. And, a lot can happen in 2 weeks so I am withholding final judgement but, at this point I am laughing at all the insane claims on the websites and forums.

All I can say is that this stuff better make be see Blue Meanies and Flying Gloves when I smoke it or, I'm going back to my bagseed and Miracle Grow. LOL


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

The last 2 weeks are crucial for packing on weight, so yeah.. hold off for a bit on judgement. 

With that said, I've grown a few strains that were crossed with Critical and I've only had slight above average results. nothing that blew my socks off, but at the same time still not your grandpa's smoked.  

This Critical Jack Herer I'm running for the 3rd time and it almost ready, takes around 78 days to finish according to everything I've read. I'm just trying to sustain them that long, though there's a long of yellowing going on. I think the callex are starting to swell a bit more, but it's hard to tell for me really. 

Then, there's the Critical HOG I ran a year or so back. Worst stuff I ever smoked, but some of the best growing stuff I'd seen, as far as leaf vegetation etc. 

And lastly, there's the White Critical I attempted (freebie) and it sprouted then fell over after a few days. ...... Bah....


----------



## Hackerman

Maybe I'll send some of my bagseed over to Barney's Farm and tell them to use them instead of whatever they are using. LOL 

View attachment FarmeysBarn.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

I just can't seem to capture, on film, the incredible difference between these 2 plants.

Hopefully, my bag seed will help Barney work out that problem as well. When I planted 16 of my bagseed, I got 16 almost exactly identical plants. If I cloned, plant size (if different) was mostly determined by, the strength of the original cutting, the roots it grew, it's placement/location under the light, or some other environmental factor.... not unstable genetics.

Now, I am somewhat understanding and forgiving because when I crossed my first Indica plant with my Sativa bagseed about 10 years ago, I did have some varied results. Still, I was a total newb and amateur and I had no clue what I was doing. I expect more from professionals.

Check out this first shot. Look at the bud to leaf ratio on the bottom half of the plant. And, remember, I don't trim any leaves or branches unless they are dead so this is, pretty much the way the plant grows naturally. And, oddly enough, the plant on the right that has so much more leaf, also has much bigger popcorn.

Look at he second 2 shots. Granted, I have the one pushed aside but that is because it was growing wild into the light. Still it's hard to tell how incredibly different the branching is.

Even the buds are totally different (next 2 pics). One has plump and very straight hairs sticking straight out. The other has curly thin hairs that lay against the bud.

Take a whiff, you can tell they smell totally different (see attached scratch and sniff). LOL

One plant is real real frosty, the other is just OK. Last 2 pics. Again, these last 2 shots show the straight vs curly hairs. 

View attachment budtoleafratio.jpg


View attachment compare1-1.jpg


View attachment compare1-2.jpg


View attachment budcompare-1.jpg


View attachment budcompare-2.jpg


View attachment frosty.jpg


View attachment frosty-2.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

Also, I harvested and dried the retard that I put outside.

Got an incredible 7 grams from the entire plant. Pretty darn good for my first outdoor grow. LOL

The pot is OK, I guess. Tastes and smells totally different than my bagseed (which is a nice change) but I wouldn't say the high was any better or different. I am not going to judge this strain based on this sample because it was not frosty like the other ones are. And, it was a runt so I just can't use it for any comparison. Still, getting my first real taste.


----------



## Hackerman

Day 46 and I see a couple amber trics. I'm sure these are just early birds because most of everything else is still clear with some mild clouds.

The breeder claims 55 to 60 days. Really nice to have a strain that matures this quickly. The worse thing about my Columbian bagseed was the 120 day maturity time. And, longer if you like amber.

Another thing I have learned. You are all right about trimming up the bottom branches. With a maturity time this fast, they never get a chance to even get popcorn size. Sure, it will go in the bubble hash bag but I have plenty of buds for bubble hash so why bother with popcorn.

Although, I'm not 100% convinced that it will send more energy to the tops, it definitely makes maintenance easier, looks better and provides a cleaner, healthier environment under the canopy. I can't quite see "lolly-popping" but these bottom branches are, pretty much useless.

See, I may be a little rude and take the devil's advocate many times but I do still know how to learn. 

I am anxious to try this. Should only be another week, or so. I'll quick dry a few bud to get an early taste but I guess I'll have to wait a while for the rest to dry and cure. Getting excited.


----------



## Sherrwood

Don't forget to flush since your using Fox Farms.


----------



## Hackerman

Flush? Why? 

I usually feed right up to harvest. 

What do you mean by, "since you're using Fox Farms"?

Thanks


----------



## AluminumMonster

Sherrwood said:


> Don't forget to flush since your using Fox Farms.



This is just nonsense imo. I use FF BigGrow and TigerBloomz and I don't flush at all. Also, I would put any of my buds up for the "Pepsi Challenge" if we could.

Do ya want bigger buds? Keep feeding.

Do ya want more trichomes? Keep feeding.


----------



## MR1

I feed just water last few feedings.


----------



## 7greeneyes

beautiful girls there, bud. Can't wait to see the finished med shot


----------



## skullcandy

post 49 those some nice looking buds.


----------



## trillions of atoms

Looks great...updates!!


----------



## Sherrwood

Hackerman said:


> Flush? Why?
> 
> I usually feed right up to harvest.
> 
> What do you mean by, "since you're using Fox Farms"?
> 
> Thanks[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Everyone has an opinion and different tastes. Some people smoke dead spider mites and rotted moldy buds after they dry, if you don't want to flush, don't.
> I'm only stating what the FERTILIZER company suggests.
> I've done it both ways and i'm telling you Fox Farms has a taste if not flushed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush Doctor SledgeHammer® is a unique rinse formula designed to remove fertilizer buildup and encourage water movement through soil and soilless mediums.
> 
> Sledgehammer® helps release surface tension in the soil which will allow for optimum absorption of moisture and nutrition throughout the plants root system. Derived from an extract of the Yucca schidigera plant called Saponin. SledgeHammer® is organic and can be used for both hydroponic and soil applications.
> 
> For optimal results, follow the FoxFarm feeding schedule.


----------



## Sherrwood

AluminumMonster said:


> This is just nonsense imo. I use FF BigGrow and TigerBloomz and I don't flush at all.
> Do ya want bigger buds? Keep feeding.
> 
> Do ya want more trichomes? Keep feeding.



I use the whole line, I don't want to smoke it though.
As far as bigger buds and more trichomes instead of flushing, IMO, that's nonsense.
To each their own.


----------



## Sherrwood

Here's another valid point.
Have you ever had a cut on your finger and gotten any of the nutrients in it? it burns something fierce!
Do You want to smoke that?
Not Me, I flush.


----------



## Hackerman

Well, the topic has just become moot. Amber alert Amber alert.... LOL

I am taking this one plant tonight. At least, I'll take all the main buds and the top half of the plant.

This thing went amber almost overnight. I don't usually like any amber and I take my Sativa at the first sign (other than the few early birds). Since yesterday it went from about 1% to about 3% to 5% already. And, increasing by the hour, it seems.

I will take the best of the plant tonight and let the lower buds fill out a little while the other plant finishes. No sign of amber at all on that one. Just for the record, it's the plant on the left that looks like an Indica that is ready. The Sativa looking plant on the right is not showing yet.

I really only have 1 hesitation. It is only day 48. Seems a little early. The breeder claims 55 days and they are usually short. I was figuring 55 to 60. Not 48.

The buds don't seems to really be growing any more. I don't know this strain but the plant seems ready. 

Here are a couple shots. 

View attachment KushMothersBuds082514-01.jpg


View attachment KushMothersBuds082514-001.jpg


View attachment KushMothersBuds082514-5.jpg


View attachment KushMothersBuds082514-15.jpg


View attachment KushMothersBuds082514-18.jpg


View attachment KushMothersBuds082514-23.jpg


View attachment KushMothersBuds082514-3.jpg


View attachment KushMothersBuds082514-7.jpg


View attachment KushMothersBuds082514-10.jpg


View attachment KushMothersBuds082514-25.jpg


----------



## Sherrwood

They look very nice I've had them harvest very early too I like the strain a lot.


----------



## MR1

Nice juicy looking buds man.


----------



## Hackerman

Sherrwood said:


> I've had them harvest very early too.



Really, 48 days? 

That is almost incredible. Especially since I am used to 120 to 160 day flowering times with my bagseed Sativa.

Gotta luv hybrids.


----------



## Hackerman

I Only took a few branches. As I viewed the entire plant more carefully, I saw most of the plant was not yet mature. Some buds had a lot of amber trics. Some buds had a few amber and most buds had none at all.

I took the buds that had any real amber and left the rest of the plant. We'll see tomorrow. Might be a good idea to take it in stages so I know when I want to harvest the clones. 

View attachment trics-1.jpg


View attachment trics-2.jpg


View attachment trics-3.jpg


View attachment trics-4.jpg


View attachment trics-5.jpg


----------



## Sherrwood

Hackerman said:


> Really, 48 days?
> 
> That is almost incredible.
> 
> Gotta luv hybrids.



Yes.
Look at my thread ( 43 days ).
CK is great, strange, but great, particularlly if you go through quantity quickly and need to replenish.


----------



## Sherrwood

Not to harp, but getting back to Fox Farms and flushing, FF is NOT, repeat, NOT organic, thus next time I would try flushing.
Again, people may disagree but people also smoke cigarettes , PROVED to kill, and provides NO high, yet people do it so.....................
Again, to each their own.
Ago quod Perceptum.


----------



## Hackerman

I used fresh water yesterday.

However, I'm not sure flushing is any more than a word, anyway. This plant and this soil has has nutes for 6 months. It's entire life. The soil, the roots, and the plant, itself probably have an incredible build up of nutes.

I'll bet (just guessing here) that if you could measure PPM of soil and of the plant, itself, one might find that a few days (or even a week) of flushing makes little or no difference.

Might be a nice experiment.

I must admit, it has always been my policy to lighten up on nutes at the end but that is because I usually have them so pumped up by then, that the nute burn is setting in and they really need a little break anyway.

I am getting ready to flower a handful of clones of these so when I harvest, I'll flush half and not the other. Guess that's one way to tell.

Either way, that is always a controversial topic among growers.


----------



## Sherrwood

You are 100% correct, it is a personnel decision.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Sherrwood said:


> You are 100% correct, it is a personnel decision.



+1:vap-Bong_smoker:

Great macros Hackerman and thanks for the update.


----------



## 7greeneyes

I've flushed and not flushed. Many differing ways and found out that feeding the plant up to the chop will produce denser, stickier herb then starving it the last few essential days it's alive. The product is as smooth with the feeding then w/o the feeding, when it is properly cured.


eace: broskies,

p.s. Beautiful bud shots there. :aok:


----------



## Sherrwood

I think if you area using organic nutes that may apply, however with chemicals I feel flushing is important.
Again, to each their own, if you like your bud and I like my bud it's all good.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

7greeneyes said:


> I've flushed and not flushed. Many differing ways and found out that feeding the plant up to the chop will produce denser, stickier herb then starving it the last few essential days it's alive. The product is as smooth with the feeding then w/o the feeding, when it is properly



:goodposting:


----------



## Hackerman

Here is my first taste. This was a sample I took about a week ago. Trimmed it up and hung it for a few days and then (couldn't wait) put it on the DTV box for a few hours today and quick dried it.

Not too bad, I guess. No Blue Meanies. Seems about the same as my bagseed, maybe a tad better. Seems to be a little more energetic high. I've been smoking oil and pot and hash and everything else already today so it's not really a fair test. I'll bong it first thing tomorrow and get a better idea.

Looks pretty neat for an early sample. 

View attachment bud.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

Geeze, now they are taking forever. LMAO

I took whatever buds were showing amber and left the rest. They seem to be maturing slowing (as I tap my foot in wait. LOL)

The one plant is pretty trimmed up. The other plant is still clear in most places with only a few stray amber trichs.

As usual, I am behind schedule and I have plants ready to flower that are suffering from over-crowding. LMAO Same old story.

I hate to take them early but I need to move those other plants by Monday so these better hurry up and mature. LMAO 

View attachment kushmothers.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

Well, I took these today. The one was not 100% ready but I needed the space and the other one was done so, I took them both.

Decent harvest, I guess. Not bad for only 2 plants. Looks like less than 1/2 pound.

I took the root ball apart to see what the problem was with the one plant that was always wilted and not real happy.

As in most healthy plants, the fine roots made their way all the way to the bottom of the pot and the entire pot had some root growth within it. However, when I cut past all the minor roots and bared just the main root ball, it was really only about a 2 gallon ball. I think these plants would have done nearly as well in 2 gal pots as the did in 7 gal pots.

I have the clones in 1 gallon pots (and some in 2 gallon pots) to see what real difference pot size makes to this strain. They went to flower today.

I'll let it dry and cure for a few weeks before I sample it again. 

View attachment harvest-1.jpg


View attachment harvest-2.jpg


View attachment rootball-1.jpg


View attachment rootball-2.jpg


----------



## DeepfriedNugs

Looks damn good...


----------



## MR1

Nice haul man.


----------



## Hackerman

Thanks. It's not all dry yet. I'll do a final weigh-in after it's all dried.

Not bad for 2 plants.


----------



## Sherrwood

I am at 4 1/2 weeks on my CK, I'll be posting a thread as it gets closer.
Nice job on your grow Hackerman.


----------



## Hackerman

The new clones are doing nicely in the flower room. Does it look like I learned just a tiny bit since I've been here? LOL Got rid of most of the bottoms. In the short time these will flower, I learned the popcorn doesn't add up to much.

I flowered them small so they would fit under the 1000w light without the light bleaching and heat stress problems I had last time I used the 1000w. They seem to be doing great.

I was going to transplant them into the regular 2 gallon pots I use but I looked at a couple and the roots were not even filling the 3 qt pots so I let them go. No roots coming out of the bottom.

We'll see. 

View attachment ogkush102114-1.jpg


View attachment ogkush102114-2.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster

They look happy and healthy!!! Keep doing what you are doing!


----------



## Sherrwood

Very nice, gotta love CK.
I believe I'll be harvesting at least one tomorrow.


----------



## Hackerman

Well, the 2 mothers have dried for 2 weeks and today they went into their final jars with hygrometers and 62 Bovedas.

I weighed them as I put them in jars and the one plant was 7 ounces, 11 grams and the other plant was 7 ounces, 13 grams. Amazing coincidence that they were that close in weight. Almost to the gram. LOL Although, this doesn't count the samples I took here and there so I figure I got about a pound out of 2 plants. Pretty amazing.

Still, these plants were too big for my room. Even with only 2 plants in the room, they were all over the place. I will stick with more/smaller plants in the future. I just happened to have these 2 mothers and nothing to do with the flower room so I put them in alone.

I have one more tent full of CK clones to flower and by then, the Landrace Afghan will be ready.

Then...... Satori.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Congrats on the heavy harvest!


----------



## Hackerman

Really, that was about twice what I thought it would be. I was surprised the two were so close in yield. One plant had nice dense, compact buds and the other plant had fluffy (and a little bit runny) buds.

I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Hackerman

I should add that I removed the 1000w bulb before putting these in the flower room and replaced it with a 600w. So, this was all with a 400w MH veg tent and 600w HPS.

I hope the ones I currently have under the 1000w do as well.


----------

